# Google Play on VorteX



## germster (Jun 8, 2011)

How do I up date to Google Play? My market still says market and that I'm on 344

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## johnfranckiv (Jul 18, 2011)

I had a similar issue with cm9... just Google " Google play download".. and side load the .apk

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

http://www.droid-life.com/2012/03/06/download-new-google-play-store-version-3-4-6/

Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki


----------



## germster (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for the apk, but I keep getting an error message when trying to install. Message says application not installed. Please help, am I missing a step.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

germster said:


> Thanks for the apk, but I keep getting an error message when trying to install. Message says application not installed. Please help, am I missing a step.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Didn't download from there as the page wouldn't load on my phone but I just searched for _google play apk_ downloaded the first one, installed fine on MIUI 4.

Is there actually something to this updated market beyond just the name? The app looks the exact same the only noticeable difference was the new promotions.


----------



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

You could download Play Books or Play Music, then go to the "market" from within the app and it will update to Play Store.


----------



## natgear2510 (Aug 16, 2011)

It still does not update after Play Books or Play Music.


----------



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

natgear2510 said:


> It still does not update after Play Books or Play Music.


some have said that clearing market data helps, otherwise don't mess with it. It'll get pushed to you eventually (at least it should) and the new market looks and acts exactly the same, just with a different name.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

